# Who wants a flying car?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://in.news.yahoo.com/139/20100425/393/ttc-flying-cars-may-soon-be-a-reality.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That would make driving the Beltway a whole lot more interesting during rush hour


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I wonder how high they fly? It would make for a much more difficult "fender bender"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I wonder how high they fly? It would make for a much more difficult "fender bender"


But you could still get a wing ding


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> That would make driving the Beltway a whole lot more interesting during rush hour


If it can fly why bother with the highway at all?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Good news for fans of the flying car of tomorrow - today!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...ar-gets-go-ahead-from-US-air-authorities.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

People are bad enough drivers, can you imagine how bad they'd be flying and having to pay attention to above and below them too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At $194,000 a pop, it better get good gas mileage:jol:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I want it only if it has a turret filled with guns.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Can you say,"Chitty ,Chitty, Bang, Bang"?


----------



## chud (May 23, 2010)

id fly over gobbys house with it and drop water balloons on him..


----------

